# Lunar Champ H621loprofile



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Decided yesterday that the Champ is an excellent van for what we need with exactly the right layout for Portugal again next Christmas as well weekends away so we placed a deposit on one reg July 05 for collection at the end of this month. 
Replacing our Autosleeper Exec but horified at some of the stories herein. 
Being British one tends to keep fingers crossed but I will certailny be looking hard at the points raised when we go to collect it . Who makes them in Belgium then?

Mike & Ann


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As far as I know the complete 'Champ' range of Lunar motorhomes are all made Belgium . . . from speaking to other motorhome owners, all the makes have drawbacks of one description or another - I moan about Lunar but I guess on the whole they are no worse than other makes - one weak area seems to be the table support leg,also there have been some reports of faulty water pump - check out the 'after sales service' of the dealer you are buying from - get assurances that they will 'look after you'.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for the reassurance Vicdicdoc. In my experience anything in the way of equipment is fixable, its the bits that are special to the manufacturer that cause a problem. I think that the dealer Lazydays will try and support it but I understand that the factory backup is iffy to say the least, still if they are now coming in as "Homecar ?"perhaps that might give a dual source.
Could you tell me if the big black boiler under the bed does work on gas+12v and on 240v to give space and water heating? Have you any info on the fuse panel, I believe the owners manual is less than perfect?

Regards

Mike & Ann


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

IF your fusebox / charger unit is the same as mine - go to this link http://www.calira.de/indexd.htm
I'd have to look at the boiler in my van to see what model it is [unfortunately its not stored here ]- I will be going down to it in the next couple of days & I'll rake the details out for you . . but yes, it operates either gas / 240v NOT 12v !
this unit supplies the hot water & a seperate Trauma convector heater [ with optional blower] see's to the van heating needs, this is gas only [we also carry a small electric fan heater for when we're hooked-up on sites]
Give me a PM if you want specific info


----------



## 96294 (Sep 14, 2005)

mike800966 said:


> Decided yesterday that the Champ is an excellent van for what we need with exactly the right layout for Portugal again next Christmas as well weekends away so we placed a deposit on one reg July 05 for collection at the end of this month.
> Replacing our Autosleeper Exec but horified at some of the stories herein.
> Being British one tends to keep fingers crossed but I will certailny be looking hard at the points raised when we go to collect it . Who makes them in Belgium then?
> 
> Mike & Ann


I bought a champ H621 new 4 or 5 months ago, like you, after ordering it I read the horror stories and was concerned that I had made a big mistake. I've used it virtually every weekend since getting it and the only fault I've found is that the water tank filler cap will no longer lock,


----------



## 97276 (Jan 15, 2006)

mike800966 said:


> Decided yesterday that the Champ is an excellent van for what we need with exactly the right layout for Portugal again next Christmas as well weekends away so we placed a deposit on one reg July 05 for collection at the end of this month.
> Replacing our Autosleeper Exec but horified at some of the stories herein.
> Being British one tends to keep fingers crossed but I will certailny be looking hard at the points raised when we go to collect it . Who makes them in Belgium then?
> 
> Mike & Ann


Hi,
here are the www of the be/nl and german models of the champ range

TIRUS Group B. V.
Industrieweg 20 A, NL-5688 ZG Oirschot
Tel.: 0031 / 499 / 5514-35

http://www.home-car.nl/
http://www.cristall.de/2006/pages_de/de_reisemobile.htm

Werner & Patricia


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike/Ann
We have a H621 and on the whole very pleased with it. The fixed bed was a great attraction. The "space" heating system is not too effective, the blowers towards the centre and front of the vehicle hardly getting warm-we were told this is because of the complicated layout and length of the blower "tubes".
Also- I'm not sure if the heater on the Wate water tank is working- iots meant to keep the water from freezing in tank. When we went out in v cold weather recently the waste from the tanklwas VERY cold-still waiting on areply from Lunar!!

The system which ensures the "dumpimg" of fresh water from the tank (to prevent water freezing) when the temp is low works well-I know this to my cost as I coulkdnt fill the tank before we were due to leave one weekend-the water kept discharging and I didnt know why-tioll I read the manual! As a tip- in very cold wetaher put the gas heater on so that the under bed "header" tank area warms up-then you can put water in the fresh tank.

Enjoy!!


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar Champ H621*

Many thanks to all who replied, now had few nights away in it and we are delighted! Its the first time I've overslept, bed is excellent.

Had several conversations at the NEC show and dismayed to find out since that the Lunar official warranty only applies to the first purchaser and in any case is limited to £2500 in total. This on a van only 9 months old with 800 miles on the clock. This may also apply to other makers.

So far we have had only minor problems, Door Pulls, one locker shelf seems to have been cut too short and this week Lazydays are going to have a look and order any parts. 
Did get a bit wound up when trying to fill up with water for the first time, it was exceptionally cold and the pump couldnt keep up with the opened dump valve! also found a bit of plastic waste in the pump pickup. When I engaged brain it seemed to be fine. 
On the subject of the heating, all these warm air systems are perishers to "balance up", youll find the shower area is red hot whilst the dinette is freezing, just close up the nearest and open the furthest and then wait. (Ive just read elsewhere about homemade gaskets on outboard engines and it was described as "stating the bleeding obvious" so apologies if I am so guilty. Also learnt to carry a cheap fan heater and indeed we use this as frost protection when not in use. The van is not fitted with the TRUMA electric water heater option and found out the nec that I can fit it myself, the jacket just straps around but I have to do a cost benefit re £200 +free electric = how much gas. I think I can justify it on convenience basis when abroad, thereby using the gas really just for cooking.

Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi both
Glad you like the Lunar. I've only just found (having had vehicle since last June!) the lever under vehicle beneath water filler which dumps water tank. It went in for hab. service and service people had opened it up. I couldnt understand why water was coming out when I was filling it as I only knew about the valve undrr the bed! (which of course is for the "heater/header" tank"!!!

When ambient temp is low have you tried switching gas heater on so the valve stays shut?

We had the elctric water heater fitted as we are usually on EHU & on balance gald we did.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

mike800966, 
You may be right regarding the warranty being only for the original owner but my Champ A520 was 'secondhand' when we got it [although it was only 4 months old & done 2500miles] but I've had a new oven fitted under warranty so I'd just push if ever you come up against resistance to doing work under 'warranty' . . seems to me that if you are ready to kick up a fuss - they will agree just to shut you up ! [works better if their shop / reception area has other potential buyers listening to the dealer squirming . . ] :lol:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar Champ H621*

Thanks for the comments about warranty etc. Just a silly question, how do you reach the waste water dump gate? Has anyone considered extending it with a simple pull handle out through the side skirt? Do you use a python hose?I imagine that positioning it over a service point exactly must be pretty difficult.
Also how do you lower the spare wheel, our old AS had a removable plug to slide the cage release rod through.

Happy Days

Mike & Ann


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

sorry - can't help re the waste water dump valve, ours is conveniently sited just under the side skirt - maybe you can fabricate a long[er] handle ?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*waste tank*



> Also- I'm not sure if the heater on the Wate water tank is working- iots meant to keep the water from freezing in tank


Not sure that option is connected for Uk market. It wasn't on ours neither was the external euro poewr out socket or external TV in socket.
Mike, have you ried the oven yet?

Having got ALL our earlier problems sorted we have since sold it and bought an Autotrail, which is superb.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Lunar Champ H621*



mike800966 said:


> how do you reach the waste water dump gate?[/B] the side skirt? Happy Days
> 
> It's a "T" bar nearside at rear, behind the wheel. You need to get yr trouser leg dirty to open it (Just pull it) Personally I don't find a problem with it but most of the time I dumpt it into a separate waste carrier. It does take a bit of practice manoevering over the Service Point.
> Sorry-can't help on the spare wheel- (what a confession!!)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks DJP- U may be right althouygh there's a switch on the control panel which illumunates when switched "on"


----------

